Ask HN: Who is hiring Engineers during the pandemic? - gunnr15
======
AJB1982
Some of the Digital Health startups working directly in the field seem to be
well positioned here:
_[https://carbonhealth.applytojob.com/apply/G797nYZuqu](https://carbonhealth.applytojob.com/apply/G797nYZuqu)
_ [https://www.nurx.com/careers#roles](https://www.nurx.com/careers#roles)

------
12Baller
YC Alumni Smarking is hiring:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smarking/d5238ad7-559f-4d93-9f4d-f4b4e...](https://jobs.lever.co/smarking/d5238ad7-559f-4d93-9f4d-f4b4e26dbdbb)

